# network switches - which one do u guys prefer



## da1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just out of curiosity, which network switches do you prefer and why (DC and office)?

Here's a small list:

Hp ProCurve
Allied Telesis
Netgear

In our DC, we have HP ProCurve (2910al-48g) and some Brocade (FC) and Netgear (4 or 8 ports switches) in the office. So far, we had no problems, but I'm curious about someone else's experience.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 2, 2011)

At work we use HP ProCurve switches just about everywhere.  In the secondary schools, all the switches are managed as we do a lot of vlan stuff.  In the elementaries, they are unmanaged.  And we have the odd 3Com (which is now HP ProCurve) PoE switches (also managed) since they come in 8-port varieties (ProCurve PoE start at 24-port, which is overkill for 1-2 items needing PoE).

We don't use 8-port ProCurve switches, though, as they come with external power bricks which are very unreliable.


----------



## aragon (Dec 3, 2011)

I've always gone for 3Com in most cases (now HP) as they seem to offer the best functionality and reliability for what you pay.  If a project has deep pockets, I'd probably choose Extreme.


----------



## fluca1978 (Dec 3, 2011)

At work we use HP procurve, and netgear at home.


----------



## xibo (Dec 3, 2011)

We're using ProCurve and Allied Telesyn. No issues with either. We also have consumer series Netgear devices which die on some IPv6 packages and jumbo frames.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 3, 2011)

Never worked with anything that was not made by CISCO so far.


----------



## shakky4711 (Dec 8, 2011)

ProCurve at work, the Netgear blue series with 30 years warranty at home.


----------

